# SuSE 7.3 Router bei einer SUN Ultra 5 installieren



## huedi (10. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ein Linux Neuling und besitze eine SUN Ultra 5 , die ich gern als Router (bzw. Hardware-Firewall) fürs Internet einrichten möchte. Ich habe mich schon soweit informiert, als dass SuSE 7.3 die letzte Distri ist, die die Sparc Technologie unterstüzt. Eine bootfähige CD habe ich auch schon. 
Die Maschine von der aus ich über den Router ins Internet will ist eine W2k-Pro Kiste.
Nun meine Frage: Könnt Ihr mir ein paar (oder einen non Plus Ultra) link geben, wo mir Step by Step gezeigt wird wie ich das alles einrichten soll? Fli scheint mir nicht zu gehen, weil ich eine Ultra 5 und keine i386 Architektur habe. Gegoogelt und hier im Forum gesucht habe ich natürlich schon, bin aber nicht so richtig glücklich geworden.


----------



## Sway (11. Juni 2004)

Falsch, Suse 7.3 ist nicht die einzige Distri die den Sparc kennt  

Debian Woody gibt es auch  für den Sparc und der Vorteil ist das 
es Sicherheitsupdates gibt. Soweit ich weis gibts die bei Suse 7.3 
nicht mehr.


----------



## huedi (11. Juni 2004)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis Sway. Zwar meinte ich nur die letzte SuSe Distri die Sparc unterstützt und nicht generell alle Distris... ist aber auch egal. 
Wie sieht es denn mit nützlichen Links aus? Kannst Du mir da weiterhelfen? Empfiehlst Du mir Debian "nur" auf Grund der Sicherheitspatches oder gibt es für Dich noch mehr Vorteile unter Debian gegenüber SuSe 7.3? Ist Debian für einen Neuling schwieriger zu installieren und vor allem zu konfigurieren? Gibt es unter Debian (Woody) auch ein "Yast" oder installiert und konfiguriert man alles in "Handarbeit"? Viele Fragen ..... ich weiss! Bin halt ein Neuling in Linux.


----------



## Ben Ben (12. Juni 2004)

Also gerade weil du ein Neuling bist würde ich kategorisch zu Debian greifen. Die Maschine ist privat und wenn du erfahrugn sammeln willst, hast du gerade hier die Gelegenheit das zu tun. Du wirst zwagnsweise auf Probleme stossen. Für mich persönlich ist sowas immer eine Herausforderung (sofern ich denn Zeit und Lust auf diese habe  ), da die Motivation auf jeden Fall da ist.
Der zweite Punkt, wenn auch subjektiv, von Suse halte ich nicht viel


----------

